# New video - Storm - from 8-14-11



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

http://vimeo.com/27797538
We got pounded by a little thunder storm sunday, but got in some great dives anyway....and got some nice lobster as well!


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

Enjoyed it totally. those lobst'rs made me hungry all over. Glad you dodged the lightning. NOT my friend. thanks for sharing. OH were those lion fish???


----------



## Naby (Jan 18, 2009)

Cool video. I would not have been happy being in the lightning! Good o see you made it back safe and had fun.


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

Y'all are the spawn of Chuck Norris. Balls of steel. With beards...with fists hidden in the beards.


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

Cool video and nice work with the editing. Hope those lionfish met their end.


----------



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

Bada$$ video!!!! I thought I read something a while back wanting divers to shoot all lion fish?


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Great Video Scott.... that seems cool now but it didn't at the time and the video still doesn't do the storm justice, Wow, the video has 104 plays already.... with the royalties I will get I can buy a bigger lobster bag..... Just send the check weekly.... We do kill most of the lionfish we see, we have a "lion tamer" we picked up from MBT that kills them quite easily.... But even lion fish take a backseat to wrestling with spiney's and bagging lobster, but we will return to get the lion fish very soon...


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

Nice vid, and great catch


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Awesome footage!
My buddy's and I have watched all your videos and can't wait for more. :thumbsup:


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow, looks like you guys had an awesome day sans the storm. Hate to see those damn nasty lionfish though. I guess there here for good.


----------



## Plattinum (Sep 16, 2010)

Agreed, hate to see all those lion fish. Nice video as always, and nice catch. I want to try the Trysler Grounds one of these days, but I am fearful of just diving sand bottom, not being skilled finding natural bottom on my finder.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Plattinum said:


> Agreed, hate to see all those lion fish. Nice video as always, and nice catch. I want to try the Trysler Grounds one of these days, but I am fearful of just diving sand bottom, not being skilled finding natural bottom on my finder.


 We went back for a night dive on trysler saturday night, and there were lionfish everywhere, I killed a few on the first dive, but gave up after I saw how many there were.....and if I saw one ...there were probably twenty nearby! ....Pretty much up to Darwin at this point!
I know how you feel about sand diving!.....we usually end up doing some of that , but eventually you will find some GOOD spots!:thumbsup:


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Does anything eat/kill lionfish?
I was reading that the females spawn approx 30,000 eggs at a time and they spawn three times a month, that's like 1,080,000 eggs a year per female, that's nuts!


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

coolbluestreak said:


> Does anything eat/kill lionfish?
> I was reading that the females spawn approx 30,000 eggs at a time and they spawn three times a month, that's like 1,080,000 eggs a year per female, that's nuts!


 WOW!....that would explain a lot.....I don't think anything HERE eats them....they are from Indonesia, and there is a type of Grouper THERE that eats them. They are not supposed to be HERE .....they were transported in the ballast tanks of ships .....they think.
I blew one completely in half last week (with my Riffe) ....the pieces landed on a rock with all kinds of meat hanging out....and not ONE fish would even pick at the scraps! NOT GOOD!:blink:


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I just got back from Key West and the Lion fish are all over I would bet we saw over two hundred in the two weeks we were down there lobster diving. They are here to stay for sure.


----------

